# plant bulbs



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

have t-5 fixture
so im replacing the bulbs with 6500k.

i dont have the cash for geissman(sp) so im just looking for a good bulb in general.

so far i have found these:

tcp

GE

im leaning towards the GE,even though they are more expensive, because i am not familar with the TCP brand.

any one have experience with these?

they seem like a bargain, since some i have been looking for are 20-30 each bulb. ...Dippy? any advice?

thanks


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm sorry man, there might be some people through here that have had a T5 fixture.

Hey, I bought cheap 55w PC's on ebay a long time ago, and 2 just burned out last week. They were fine, and lasted a long time!

Other than that, I don't know what to tell you. Maybe give the cheaper ones a shot, and if they don't last long, try out the GE's and see if there is any difference?

hope that helped


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm trying to work with Coralife's right now.

My double bulb fixture came with a 6500k and a colormax. I ditched the colormax and have a 10000k on order from Hellolights.

I despised the shade of light the colormax produced.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

The GE bulbs are awesome. I used to mix the 6500k with the 10000k bulbs. You habe a HO fixture tho?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Double check that you have a HO fixture, but GE bulbs are good. Run the t-8 GE bulbs in my fixture with no problems.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

i got the bulbs in. installed them and two of my strips you can say blew out or something. i installed one it worked fine. installed another one and the ends started to light and then just shut off. so im going to go into the light fixture and see whats up

i have 2 lights working so i have 108 watts working.

its a cheap jebo odyssea fixture you can get on ebay so ya, maybe its the cheapness of it.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I have heard bad things about those fixtures. Have you tried to put the original bulbs back in to make sure it was the fixture?


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

maknwar said:


> I have heard bad things about those fixtures. Have you tried to put the original bulbs back in to make sure it was the fixture?


yup i did exactly that, first i thought the bulbs i got were bad but when i swapped them out same thing happened, except with one of them i think the old bulb works and the new one doesnt.

some time this week when i have time ill take it apart and check all the wiring. o well, i didnt pay alot for it.

might have to upgrade to a more reliable one in the future.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Ballast is shot.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

Tango374 said:


> Ballast is shot.


but two of the four still work so im thinking its the ballast resistors that went out.


----------

